# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Aquário de água salgada de Recife

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Este artigo foi escrito por mim já há uns tempos, o mesmo foi publicado na revista Cães & Mascotes nº44.

Aquário de água salgada de Recife

Sendo um apaixonado da vida marinha ainda hoje não encontro as palavras certas para descrever o contacto com o mundo maravilhoso do recife de coral, quer no mar quer num aquário de recife. Toda aquela cor, movimento e diversidade biológica faz com que os recifes de coral sejam dos ecossistemas mais espantosos e interessantes do nosso planeta. Estar próximo deles é uma sensação única de bem estar e um aquário de recife é uma janela para esse mundo deslumbrante.

Os aquários de recife são vistos normalmente como o último desafio dos aquariofilistas, penso no entanto que estão ao alcance de qualquer pessoa disposta a informar-se um pouco mais sobre o assunto e a seguir alguns concelhos básicos e essenciais para imitar o melhor possível a natureza. O aquário de recife é um aquário de água salgada, tropical, onde abundam corais moles, corais duros, espirógrafos, anémonas, camarões e estrelas do mar entre outros invertebrados, os peixes são obrigatoriamente em número reduzido de forma a não poluir a água. Uma vez que estes organismos são dos mares tropicais, a água do aquário tem de ser aquecida com o auxílio de um termostato até uma temperatura de 25º C.

Os factores mais importantes para o sucesso no aquário de recife são: aquário de dimensões apropriadas com sump, iluminação artificial adequada, muita rocha viva, areia de aragonite, escumador, circulação turbulenta de água e uma escolha correcta e equilibrada dos seus habitantes.

O primeiro passo a dar é decidir onde colocar o aquário. Não nos podemos esquecer que uma boa quantidade de vidro cheia de água e com algumas rochas é algo pesado e requer portanto um móvel especialmente concebido para esse fim. Também a localização no interior da casa é importante: o aquário de recife pode estar próximo de uma janela e beneficiar inclusivé da luz directa do sol, contudo devem ser evitados os espaços quentes que no verão podem fazer subir demasiado a temperatura da água. Uma placa de esferovite entre o móvel e a base do aquário é essencial para reduzir as amplitudes térmicas e os efeitos de fricções pontuais e pequenos abalos que poderão causar a quebra de um dos vidros do aquário.

A maioria dos aquariofilistas ambicionam ter aquários de grandes dimensões  quanto maior melhor! Neste caso o senso comum assenta no pressuposto correcto de que um maior volume de água proporciona um ambiente mais estável aos habitantes do aquário: as oscilações de temperatura vão ser menores assim como a evaporação e consequente variação da salinidade, também os restos de comida e dejectos dos peixes vão ter um impacto menor na qualidade da água. No entanto, a maior parte de nós quer um aquário grande apenas porque é mais espectacular. Um aquário de recife grande representa um grande investimento de dinheiro e tempo para a sua manutenção, por outro lado um aquário de dimensões menores requer menos investimento, dando o mesmo prazer e satisfação. Existem no mercado kits especialmente concebidos para montar um aquário de recife. As dimensões mais utilizadas para aquários de recife são: 100 x 40 x 50 cm (200 l), 120 x 40 x 50 cm (240 l), 150 x 50 x 60 cm (450 l). Para aumentar o volume de água sem aumentar o tamanho do aquário utiliza-se um outro aquário designado sump que se coloca por baixo do aquário principal. O aquário principal tem que ter uma coluna seca com um furo no fundo para a água escorrer para a sump, onde existe uma bomba de água que envia a água novamente para o aquário. A sump serve também para esconder todos aqueles objectos que dariam um ar pouco natural se estivessem no aquário principal: termostatos, termómetro, escumador e mais rocha viva de que falarei adiante.

Os corais que habitam as latitudes tropicais necessitam de uma luz intensa para viver e crescer. Assim, mesmo que o aquário esteja próximo de uma janela a luz natural não é suficiente para a sobrevivência e crescimento dos mesmos, tendo que  ser complementada com iluminação artificial adequada. A iluminação artificial mais utilizada e com melhores resultados na manutenção de corais em aquário, é a que utiliza lâmpadas de iodetos metálicos (HQI) com uma temperatura de cor de 10 000 Kelvins. Normalmente utilizam-se lâmpadas de 150 W ou 250 W, de acordo com o tamanho e a profundidade do aquário. Para complementar as lâmpadas de iodetos metálicos, utilizam-se lâmpadas fluorescentes actínicas (espectro azul), que além de conferirem um balanço de cores equilibrado permitem criar períodos de luz menos intensa correspondentes ao amanhecer e anoitecer. O período total de iluminação do aquário (fotoperíodo) deve ser de 12 a 14 horas, mas a iluminação HQI que corresponde ao período de luz mais intensa deve estar ligada 8 a 10 horas por dia. O aquário não pode ter tampas porque estas constituem uma barreira à luz, filtrando alguns comprimentos de onda essenciais aos corais, e dificultam as trocas gasosas entre a água e o ar.

A decoração e a filtragem no aquário de recife estão intimamente ligadas. A rocha viva que é utilizada para decorar e preencher o aquário aloja uma comunidade rica de bactérias e outros organismos que são os principais responsáveis pela filtragem biológica da água. Trata-se de uma rocha oriunda dos recifes de coral, extrememente porosa e de natureza calcária e se observarmos atentamente reparamos que é constituida por um emaranhado de esqueletos de corais já mortos, com buracos e formas estranhas. Uma vez que a principal função da rocha viva é filtrar a água do aquário, quanto mais rocha este tiver melhor. A rocha deve ser disposta no aquário de maneira a formar prateleiras a várias alturas, assim podemos colocar as diferentes espécies de corais de acordo com as suas exigências em termos de luz e corrente. Os esconderijos que as rochas fornecem são importantes para os peixes e camarões que imediatamente se escondem quando assustados.

Para complementar a decoração e também a filtragem do aquário não nos podemos esquecer do substrato que cobre o fundo. Nos aquários de recife o substrato deve ser de natureza calcária, sendo o mais utilizado a areia de aragonite. Esta vende-se em sacos e deve ser lavada com água corrente antes de se colocar no fundo do aquário. Já se encontra no nosso mercado areia viva de aragonite, previamente lavada e que inclui uma comunidade de bactérias aeróbias úteis para a filtragem biológica da água. A grande vantagem da areia de aragonite em relação a outros substratos de natureza calcária é que esta se dissolve a um pH elevado, libertando cálcio para a água e contribuindo para o equilíbrio do pH. A altura de substrato no aquário varia com os objectivos: se pretendemos apenas esconder o fundo do aquário, uma profundidade de 2 cm é o suficiente, se o objectivo for criar uma camada de desnitrificação, de forma a reduzir a acumulação de nitratos na água e consequentemente fazer menos mudanças de água, então a camada deve ter 14 cm. A areia de aragonite permite-nos ter organismos detritívoros que remexem a areia alimentando-se dos restos de comida e outros detritos.

O escumador é um tipo de filtro essencial no aquário de recife. Este remove da água matéria orgânica dissolvida, aliviando dessa forma o trabalho das bactérias que constituem o filtro biológico e impedindo a acumulação de compostos orgânicos em concentrações elevadas. Num escumador em funcionamento, a espuma formada na câmara de reacção é direccionada para um copo colector que deve ser lavado periodicamente. Actualmente existem diversos tipos de escumadores, desde o mais simples que utiliza uma pedra difusora de madeira até aos mais complexos que utilizam válvulas Venturi para misturar a água com o ar. A escolha do escumador adequado depende do tamanho do aquário e dos seus habitantes.

A circulação de água no interior do aquário é um dos factores mais importantes a ter em consideração quando optamos por um aquário de recife, podendo fazer a diferença entre um aquário repleto de corais em pleno crescimento e um aquário cheio de algas com corais fechados ou encolhidos. Para fazer circular a água criando um fluxo turbulento no aquário, utilizam-se várias bombas de água de reduzidas dimensões chamadas cabeças motorizadas (powerheads), localizadas em diversos pontos do aquário e preferencialmente próximo da superfície. Normalmente as cabeças motorizadas possuem uma peça que permite direccionar o fluxo de água (bico de pato). Para criar um fluxo turbulento convém que os fluxos das bombas estejam dirigidos uns contra os outros. Desde que a água não salte para fora do aquário, devem-se escolher as cabeças motorizadas mais potentes e em número tal que ao olhar para a superfície da água se observem pequenas ondas e não água parada. O fluxo criado à superfície gera turbilhões de água em profundidade que impedem a acumulação de sedimentos sobre os corais e a rocha viva. A circulação turbulenta da água beneficia também a filtragem biológica efectuada pelas bactérias da rocha viva. Os peixes tropicais estão naturalmente adaptados a este movimento frenético das águas que lhes fará recordar as ondas de outros tempos.

Um aquário de recife é um pedacinho vivo do recife de coral que está à disposição de qualquer um que queira compreender melhor a dinâmica de funcionamento e os mistérios da vida marinha tropical.

Ricardo Rodrigues (Maio 2003)

----------

